# LJ App for iPhone & Android



## RichardD (Apr 4, 2012)

I am curious, is a LJ app in the works? I would LOVE to have LJ on the go, especially since I commute to the city for work. Anyone have any info on this? Lumberjocks, is this going to happen?


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

It would be nice!


----------



## DaveMu (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd love to have an app!


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

i was just looking yesterday and i couldn't find one. let me know if you do.


----------



## RichardD (Apr 4, 2012)

We want an app! We want an app!! We want an app!!!! We want an app!!!!!!


----------



## Robe5000 (Jan 15, 2012)

I just posted a topic about an LJ app, I mostly want one so I can post projects directly from my phone, imagine how much easier that would be rather than transfer pics from camera to computer then uploading and all that bull, I bet there would be a drastic increase in project postings if the feature was available


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

I agree, I would like to see an LJ app.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I use LJ on my Android almost exclusively ......... my Acer tablet that runs Android, which I am using right now to type this. The virtual keyboard is not as fast and it is easier to make mistakes.

I assume you guys are all wanting this for a phone?!

*BubTheBuilder*
I hope that you are not using your phone while driving!


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Dont forget blackberry!


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

I would ove an app for the phone, I go on LJ's with the iPad, but i will not allow me to upload pictures, so whenever I post a project or picture I need to use the laptop or desktop, little bit of a pain like Robe5000 said. I have a few projects sitting in my phomne now that I have not posted since between my wife and daughter both computers are being used.


----------



## stenvin (Sep 14, 2017)

I have recently got the LJ app from TUtuapp (http://tutuappvipdownload.com/). Its working fine on my end. Try it If you want Android LJ app.


----------

